# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Në Letnicë (Kosovë) pagëzohen 32 besimtarë musliman

## NoName

Sot ne Letnicë ne meshen qendrore ne ora 11,00 jane pagezuar rreth 32 besimtar nga Llapushniku i Drenices  dhe nga Bresalci i  Gjilanit.

Ipeshkvi i Kosoves Dode Gjergji udhehoqi meshen dhe u ndau sakramentet.

Letnica eshte vendi qe kemi zgjedhur per t'u pagezuar sepse gjysherit tane kane shtegtuar te Zoja sidomos per 15 gusht qe eshte festa e Zojes, eshte shprehur njeri per tyre. Dhe pasi pranuan me gezim sakramentet, njeri prej tyre iu drejtua popullit me keto fjale: sot jemi 32, per festen e Zojes shpresojme te jemi 320, per vitin tjeter 3200 ....

----------


## NoName



----------


## NoName

*Burimi i Lajmit*

----------


## BvizioN

Juve qe thoni eshte genjeshter, mund ta pergenjeshtroni me fakte.

Gjithashtu, NoName mund te besh dicka me teper per ta prezantuar lajmin si te sakte pasi bindja nuk krijohet vetem duke shikuar ca foto.Njerezit sigurisht nuk e kane te shkruar ne balle fene te ciles i perkasin. Me fal, e hoqa lidhjen me forumin tjeter pasi bie ndesh me rregulloren.

Diskutim te kendeshem.

----------


## Korcar-L1

ky lajm gjendet dhe ketu

----------


## toni77_toni

> Sot ne Letnicë ne meshen qendrore ne ora 11,00 jane pagezuar rreth 32 besimtar nga Llapushniku i Drenices  dhe nga Bresalci i  Gjilanit.
> 
> Ipeshkvi i Kosoves Dode Gjergji udhehoqi meshen dhe u ndau sakramentet.
> 
> Letnica eshte vendi qe kemi zgjedhur per t'u pagezuar sepse gjysherit tane kane shtegtuar te Zoja sidomos per 15 gusht qe eshte festa e Zojes, eshte shprehur njeri per tyre. Dhe pasi pranuan me gezim sakramentet, njeri prej tyre iu drejtua popullit me keto fjale: sot jemi 32, per festen e Zojes shpresojme te jemi 320, per vitin tjeter 3200 ....





> Dhe pasi pranuan me gezim sakramentet, njeri prej tyre iu drejtua popullit me keto fjale: sot jemi 32, per festen e Zojes shpresojme te jemi 320, per vitin tjeter 3200 .



*Vertetë kështu i është drejtuar me këto fjalë popullit, është pritur me dortrokitje nga të pranishmit.

Nuk mund të thuhet ndryshe pos se nuk fliste njeriu por Shpirti që e drjtoj deri në pagëzim fliste permes tij.

Zoti e bekoftë këtë dhe ata që u pagëzuan në emer të Krishtit.

Flmn NoName per këtë lajm, un nuk e plasova këtë lajm sepse prita qe të ipet lajmi nga dikush tjeter. Un pasi njoftova per rastin e pagëzimit në Prishtinë, e din edhe ti dhe shumë kush këtu; se çfar reagimesh dhe shkrimesh kishte dhe ka edhe sot me fyrje dhe injoranca te ndryshme, por, sidoçoftë; ne duhet të jemi të pergaditur siç na ka mesuar vet Zoti i ynë; Ai na ka paralajmruar se kjo do të ndodhë por ne do të ngadhjejmë me ndihmen e Zotit tonë. Edhe njëher flmn dhe Zoti të bekoftë.

toni77*

----------


## mesia4ever

> pse re fotot nuk qenkan bindese apo ndoshta edhe keto te duken genjeshtra ??


Myslimanet nuk i pranojne konvertimet nga islami ne fe dhe besime te tjera. Po te keshilloj se nuk ja vlen te humbet kohe me ate injorance. P.sh. nje dijetar islamik me emrin Mark Gabriel ka shkruar nje liber 'Islami dhe Terrorizmi', pra dijetar qe ka studiuar ne universitetin e Al-Azhar-it ne Egjipt mbi islamin dhe ka pranuar besimin krishter, myslimanet  nuk e pranojne kete konvertim dhe thone se 'ai nuk ka qene kurre mysliman'. Pastaj me dhjetera e qindra mijera raste, bile jo vetem besimtare te thjeshte, por dijetare qe kane njohuri te thella mbi islamin, madje edhe qe e dijne Kuranin permendesh. Ketyre njerezve injoranca dhe urrejtja (te cilat gjenden ne islam) ua ka mbyllur syte.

Pershendetje

----------

lace (12-11-2014)

----------


## master2006

Qfar te keqe ka ketu? E vetmja e keqe qe shoh ketu osht mungesa e nje objekti per te mos mbetur keta besimtar ne rruge. Perderisa ndertohen katedrale per te mbetur boshe, ja shikoni dhe binduni se ne kosove nuk mbeten xhamijat pa besimtar, perkundrazi detyrohen qe edhe ne rruge ti kryejn ritet e tyre fetare.

----------


## iliria e para

*Më 1 maj, në Kishën e Zojës së Bekuar, 32 banorë të fshatit Llapushnik të Drenasit, janë konvertuar në katolikë. Ata dëshirojnë ta kenë edhe kishën e tyrenë këtë fshat të Drenicës. Banorët e tjerë të Llapushnikut nuk i kanë duartrokitur këtij konvertimi.*



*Drenas,Llapushnik, 12 maj* —
Pas fshatit Kravasari, epidemia e përqafimit të krishterimit i ka prekur edhe disa dhjetëra banorë të fshatit Llapushnik, në komunën e Drenasit. Ata nuk dëshirojnë as ta pranojnë se kanë ndryshuar religjion, sepse veten e konsiderojnë gjithmonë si katolikë “të fjetur”. Thjesht, për disa dekada, ata nuk kanë dashur të bëhen me shenjë prej komunitetit, por, përndryshe, njëri prej të pagëzuarve më 1 maj në Kishën e Zojës së Bekuar, pretendon se gjatë gjithë kohë – tinëz – kanë thënë urata dhe lutje të krishtera.

Të konvertuarit, 32, gjatë ceremonisë së zhvilluar në Letnicë, i kanë ruajtur emrat myslimanë. Ismet Sopi, njëri prej 32-ve, Letnicën, vendin e konvertimit, e konsideron si shumë të rëndësishëm për historinë e tyre. Ai thotë se edhe të parët e tyre shpeshherë kanë marrë pjesë në lutjet e bëra në këtë kishë. Sopi konsideron se tash kishte ardhur momenti që të dilet prej ilegalitet religjioz dhe njerëzit duhet t’i bëjnë publike ndjenjat e tyre fetare. Ngjashëm me këta banorë të Llapushnikut, muaj më parë kishin vepruar edhe banorët e fshatit Kravasari, të komunës së Malishevës. Ata qenë konvertuar dhe madje e kishin ndërtuar edhe një kishë në fshat.

*“Erdh momenti për t’i bërë publike ndjenjat tona fetare. Të mos vazhdojmë të jetojmë me ndjenja të ndrydhura. Duam ta bëjmë publike atë që kemi qenë dhe jemi”,* thotë Ismet Sopi për Express, duke kërkuar që të mos fryhet ky rast për së tepërmi. Sopi tregon se shumica e bashkëfshatarëve që i takojnë besimit mysliman, e kanë ditur edhe më parë që disa familje i takojnë besimit katolik, sado që edhe më tutje të rikthyerit në besimin e tyre të parë, nuk janë shumë të gatshhëm që të diskutojnë shumë hapur për çështjen e tyre. 

Njëri prej banorëve të fshatit, i pyetur nga Express nëse kishte dëgjuar që disa bashkëfshatarë janë pagëzuar në kishë, është shprehur me dyshim. “Diçka kam digju, ama ishalla nuk është e vërtetë”, tha ky banor, duke mos dashur ta komentojë më shumë rastin. Sopi ka thënë për Express se njerëzit janë frikësuar të deklarojnë publikisht besimin, për shkak të mentalitetit dhe pasojave që kanë mundur t’i presin. “Duket se janë në pyetje martesat e përziera me komunitetin mysliman. Ndoshta janë frikësuar prej diskriminimit të shumicës...si bie fjala kanë mundur të mos na i japin vajzat për nuse”, tregonSopi, duke shpresuar se megjithatë te shqiptarët kjo nuk ka qenë problem asnjëherë.

Në rajonin e Drenicës nuk ka asnjë familje katolike. Sipas Sopit, kjo është edhe një arsyeje më tepër, që këta banorë nuk kanë guxuar t’i tregojnë bindjet e tyre fetare. Ata madje, thotë ky bashkëbisedues, deri dje varrimin e të vdekurve e kanë bërë me hoxhë, ndërsa sëmurëve ua kanë kryer ritet sipas traditave të krishtera. Ua kanë bërë kryqin dhe janë lutur për shpirtrat e tyre. Sopi thotë se numri prej 32 banorëve që janë pagëzuar, nuk e tregon numrin real të banorëve të Llapushnikut që besojnë në Krishtin. Sipas tij, këtij numri shumë shpejt do t’i shtohen edhe banorë të tjerë, sepse më 1 maj u konvertuan vetëm disa anëtarë të familjes Sopi dhe Gashi.

“Mundet që brenda një kohe të shkurtër të bëhen 320 apo 3200. Numri prej 32 vetave të konvertuar të mos merret si një shifër se ‘ja vetëm 32 qenkan katolikë në Llapushnik dhe nuk paska të tjerë’. Dikush është me punë në Ulqin, dikush ndoshta akoma e ka frikën e reagimit të të tjerëve”, shton ai. Ismet Sopi për një kohë të gjatë ka qenë i burgosur politik. Lirimi nga burgu ishte vetëm një dëshirë, për të cilën është dashur të priste 14 vjet. “Tri gëzime i kam pasur në jetë: kur jam liruar nga burgu; kur Kosova e shpalli pavarësinë dhe kur më 1 maj kemi deklaruar publikisht bindjet tona fetare dhe jemi regjistruar në librin e kishës”, thotë Ismet Sopi për Express.

Ai tregon se në shtëpinë e tij shumica e lutjeve janë bërë, sipas biblës, të treguara brez pas brezi. “Të gjitha uratat, në gegnishten e vjetër i dinë përmendësh jo vetëm baballarët tanë, por edhe gratë”, shton ai. Një pjesë e familjes Sopi dhe Gashi kanë menduar për ndërtimin e një kishë në fshatin Llapushnik. Një kërkesë të tillë, ata e kanë bërë para tri viteve në Kuvendin komunal të Drenasit. Për këtë kërkesë është e njoftuar edhe Kisha Katolike në Kosovë. Mungesa e një prifti dhe kishe në fshat, sipas Sopit, ka bërë që të rinjtë mos të kenë shumë njohuri për fenë katolike. Por, ai shpreson se shumë shpejt edhe ky problem do të zgjidhet.

Me gjithë mungesën e kishës dhe priftit, Ismet Sopi thotë se të rinjtë janë shumë entuziastë për të vazhduar rrugën e të parëve. “Besojmë që shumë shpejt do ta kemi një kishë në Llapushnik”, shton Sopi. Shumica e fëmijëve të këtyre familjeve që janë regjistruar në kishë, me vete mbajnë kryqin. Vetëmkur të shkojnë në shkollë e heqin atë..

Artan Behrami
artan.behrami@gazetaexpress.com

----------


## Preng Sherri

Më 1 maj, në Kishën e Zojës së Bekuar, 32 banorë të fshatit Llapushnik te Drenasit, janë konvertuar në katolikë. Ata dëshirojnë ta kenë *edhe kishën e tyre
në këtë fshattë Drenicës.*
Kjo esht demokraci dhe vullnet i mir!

----------


## NoName

*Kosovë-Letnicë: pagëzimi i 32 banorëve të fshatit Llapushnik*

Në Kosovë, në zonën e karadakut e pikërisht fshatin në Letnicë ku në fillim të këtij muaji 32 banorë të fshatit Llapushnik të komunes së Drenasit, kanë marrë sakramentin e Pagëzimit duke përqafuar fenë e krishterë dhe nisur udhën e re të Ungjillit. Më hollësisht nga Prishtina të ndjekim shërbimin e *Rabie Ibrajt*.


Dëgjoni këtu:

----------


## NoName

Banoret e fshatit RUGOVE, KRAVASARI, LLAPUSHNIK, DRENAS, GJILAN... I BEKOFTE ZOTI. Njeriu eshte i lire te veproje, natyrisht per mire, sepse ai qe kur lind, LINDEN I LIRE. Me kete parim dhe me rrenjet tona TE KRISHTERA, I MADHI IBRAHIM RUGOVA, U PAGEZUA PARA SE TE NDRROJE JETEN. Ky fakt per disa njihet, per disa jo. Por eshte shume i vertete. Ai e realizoi deshiren e tij, me pare se te tjeret, nga qe ishte me horizont, kulture, me GENE KRISHTRE NGA PARAARDHESIT E TIJ. Turqia  me kulac dhe kerbac i mashtroi shqiptaret, na percau ne Kaurre dhe Myslimane. Si beri komunizmi gjakatar me luften e klasave, e cila i percau per se dyti shqiptaret, pas turqise. Keto dy percarje jane strumbullari i rrenimit te unitetit tone kombetar. Ndaj si Z.RUGOVA dhe banoret e KRAVASARIT, me lirine e tyre KANE BERE NJE KRYEVEPER PATRIOTIKE PER UNITET DHE HARMONI.

Feja myslimane eshte fakt qe lindi shume me von se Krishterimi, ndaj vodhi ose kopjoi prej Krishterimit shume idera. Por ndyresine e ka kur mbi Kuran, edhe sot nuk heq simbolin e vrasjeve dhe percarjeve, shpaten e saj. BIBLA nuk pranon as shpate, as dhune. Ajo armikun e do si kunder mikun. Nuk ofendoj fene myslimane, por shpata eshte ajo qe ofendon myslimanet e vertete paqesore. Edhe shenjteria e tij, PAPA e beri kete verejtje kur vajti ne Turqi,por ende ka te pa bindur dhe shpata qendron perseri mbi Kuran.Si mund te kemi paqe dhe harmoni kur midis njerezve,vendoset shpata? a nuk jane teroristet e sotem myslimane fanatike qe kane zgjedhur rruge te tyre terrorin? pse s'ka teoriste kristiane aq sa ka myslimane? Eshte shpata e Kuranit qe c'edukon. Dalai Lama, ka te drejte kur thote, s'ka renedsi besimi midis njerezve, por ka rendesi shpirti paqesor i tyre, deshira praktike per harmoni. Krishti nuk pranon shpate, dhune, djallezira ne predikimet e tij. Ndaj edhe myslimanet e konvertuar me djallezi nga Turqia, e kuptojne mekatin e Turqise. 

LLAPUSHNIKUN E BEKOFTE ZOTI!


*NoName*

----------


## Flora82

> Më 1 maj, në Kishën e Zojës së Bekuar, 32 banorë të fshatit Llapushnik te Drenasit, janë konvertuar në katolikë. Ata dëshirojnë ta kenë *edhe kishën e tyre
> në këtë fshattë Drenicës.*
> Kjo esht demokraci dhe vullnet i mir!


  Po çudi  me  vjen  per  te  mire   :Lulja3:    ,  kur  i  shifsha  ato  xhamija  qdo  5 km   ,u  tmerroja    mendoja  cfar  ju  duhen  kur  vetem  do  gjyshri  shkonin  edhe  ate  zvarr  me  nje  shkop  ,  pse  te  mos  ndertohen  shkolla  apo    shtepia  te  shendetit  ,  xhamija  xhamija  ishin  ardhu arabet  aty  dhe  vetem  xhamija  mbaronin!  po  si  i  lejonin  se ?  tani  qe  do  mbarojn  kisha  me  vije  mire  se  nat  pjes  thuaj  se  ska  fare   :arushi:

----------


## mesia4ever

> Më 1 maj, në Kishën e Zojës së Bekuar, 32 banorë të fshatit Llapushnik te Drenasit, janë konvertuar në katolikë. Ata dëshirojnë ta kenë *edhe kishën e tyre
> në këtë fshattë Drenicës.*
> Kjo esht demokraci dhe vullnet i mir!


Kushtetuta e Kosoves e lejon, pra eshte qeshtje personale e individit se cka deshiron te besoje, besoj se qeveria e Kosoves dhe ajo komunale e Drenasit nuk do te bjen nen kthetrat e islamikeve por do ta mbrojne kushtetuten sikur qe Drenica e mbrojti nderin e vet ne lufte kunder okupimit serb.

----------


## Flora82

Ky 99.9%  shqiptar  musliman  qe  jan  ne  kosove  eshte  statistik  e  gabuar  as 20 % nuk  jan  musliman ne  kosove ,  nisem  nga  vetja  une  jom e  shenuar  si  musilimane po nuk  e  zbatoj  asnje urdher  te  muslimanve  , nuk  ngjes shami nuk  axhiroj nuk falem  kurr  s'kam  qene  ne  xhami  as  nuk  di  cfar  ka  mbrena  ,  edhe 80%   jan  ne  kosove  keshtu  si  une  ,  por kemi  mbetur  nen  hijen  e muslimanve ,  nese  ndertohen  kisha  ne  kosove dhe te  msohet  historija  e  fes  ton  te  cilet  kemi  qen  katalik   te  gjithe  pasardhsit  tan  ateher  ky  80%  direkt  do jen  katalik  : )
kyrse ky 20% dal  nga  dal  do  shuhet  do  bije  ne  10% .

----------


## mesia4ever

Emision ne KTV ne emisionin 'COSMO' per rastin e konvertimit te dhjetera myslimaneve ne fene Katolike ne Llapushnik.

ftp://82.114.77.27/pub/cosmo240608.wmv

----------


## Gj.Fishta

> Emision ne KTV ne emisionin 'COSMO' per rastin e konvertimit te dhjetera myslimaneve ne fene Katolike ne Llapushnik.
> 
> ftp://82.114.77.27/pub/cosmo240608.wmv


Ju ftoj te gjitheve qe ta shiqone ket mision te postuar nga Mesia4ever,

Mysliman e te Krishter, shiqoni dhe logjikoni pastaj !

Mysliman i cili ka besuar ne Zotin Një, kurrë asnjëhere nuk ka kaluar ne Kristianizëm.

Kurse disa katolik te një fshati aty, nuk ishin autokton. Katolik, te martuar me Kroate !

Racë që nuk ka te bëj me shqiptarizmin. Me ket mund te pohojm qe shqiptaret katolik te kosovës nuk jan shqiptar 100%, kan gjak sllavi ! Me keqardhje, por ky eshte mesazhi i kesaj video.

Kurse sipas Historianit, z. Muhamed Pirrakut, disa katolik qe jan ne kosove kan imigruar nga shqipëria sepse katolik nuk ka pasur kurr ne kosovë. Të gjitha kishat (75% prej tyre) qe i kan pervetsuar, kan qen kisha ortodokse, e kurrsesi shqiptare.



@ xemanuel i nderuar,

Të jesh GREK, eshte të jesh ORTODOKS, besove apo jo ! Kjo eshte baza e kësaj feje. S'po e  them un, po e thuan ata te cilët e krijuan kete fe.

----------


## Traboini

> Ju ftoj te gjitheve qe ta shiqone ket mision te postuar nga Mesia4ever,
> 
> Mysliman e te Krishter, shiqoni dhe logjikoni pastaj !
> 
> Mysliman i cili ka besuar ne Zotin Një, kurrë asnjëhere nuk ka kaluar ne Kristianizëm.
> 
> Kurse disa katolik te një fshati aty, nuk ishin autokton. Katolik, te martuar me Kroate !
> 
> Racë që nuk ka te bëj me shqiptarizmin. Me ket mund te pohojm qe shqiptaret katolik te kosovës nuk jan shqiptar 100%, kan gjak sllavi ! Me keqardhje, por ky eshte mesazhi i kesaj video.
> ...



Ne kohen e Pjeter Bogdanit (1630-1689) i cili  ishte katolik nga Kosova (pra kishte katolik ne kosove ne ate kohe), Serbet (sipas shkrimeve te ketij njeriu te madh) i quashin shqiptaret ARBANASI kurse GJUHE SHQIPE-ARBANASKA VERA (feja shqiptare). Eshte interesant se edhe Noel Malcolm ne "Kosovo-a Short History" tregon se ne regjistrimet mesjetare te Serbise Cariste (Serbia e Namanjiceve) paraqiten edhe dy popuj tjere: Vllehet dhe Arbanasi (pra Shqiptaret). Spas Malcolmit ne kohen e Nemanjiqeve-egzistonin kater dioqeza katolike ne Kosove. Flasim ketu per periudhen 1200-1300. Pyetje tjeter eshte cfar feje egzistonte ne Kosove para zbritjes se Serbeve nga rajoni i Rashkes (rrethi i Novi Pazarit) ku e a zanafillen Dinastia e Madhe Serbe. Egziston mundesia se kane qene orthodoks, por ne qofte se kjo eshte e vertete, atehere (thuaj "Historjanit" Pirraku-fundamentalist i kalibrit Baleta) se ata nuk ka gjas te ishin shqiptar. Pra mund te ishin Bullgar, Vlleh apo dicka tjeter-por shqiptar???? Po edhe neqofte se sypozojme se ishin orthodoks e shqiptar, athere i bjen se feja e vjeter e Kosoves eshte orthodoksizmi-pra prapseprap krishtenizmi. Cfar te mire e bjen kesaj Pirrakut me shoke. 

Gjithashtu mos harroni se kisha katolike dhe orthodokse u nda me 1054.

Absurditeti i "historjaneve" shqiptar nuk ka mbarim. Justifikimet e islamizimit te shqiptareve jane komedi dhe pa baza. 

Ne fund te fundit neqofte se konvertimet prej-krishtene ne musliman justifikohen me adhurim te islamit nga njerzit (thua ti se keta njerez analfabet e kane studjuar Kuranin dhe e kane preferuar kundrejt bilbles) atehere edhe keta te te krishtere Te kamufluar nga friga (kriptokatolike) kane te drejte te konvertojne ne cfar do feje qofte......

Traboini

----------


## Bond007

Sa shkrime patetike jan keto!



> Ju ftoj te gjitheve qe ta shiqone ket mision te postuar nga Mesia4ever,
> 
> Mysliman e te Krishter, shiqoni dhe logjikoni pastaj !
> 
> Mysliman i cili ka besuar ne Zotin Një, kurrë asnjëhere nuk ka kaluar ne Kristianizëm.
> 
> Kurse disa katolik te një fshati aty, nuk ishin autokton. Katolik, te martuar me Kroate !
> 
> Racë që nuk ka te bëj me shqiptarizmin. Me ket mund te pohojm qe shqiptaret katolik te kosovës nuk jan shqiptar 100%, kan gjak sllavi ! Me keqardhje, por ky eshte mesazhi i kesaj video.
> ...


Me sa di une nese nuk gabohem Kroat ekan perardhjen Ilire! si kurse edhe ne.
Aj musliman qe thot se eshte shqiptar i vertet  edhe predikon e mbron gjuhen kulturen dhe traditen arabe per mua nuk asht shqiptar por asht k*p*l i turkut.
Aj musliman qe nuk ua meson fimeve te vet brezat deri aty ku  i perpjek me te paret e tyre  katolik , por mundohet qe te ua imponoj se muslimani eshte prej muslimanit aj nuk asht shqiptar aspak por eshte pjell e keqe e turkut.
E keso lloj krahasimesh gjinden mjaft se ne shumicen e rasteve akuzoni pa baz dhe ofendoni pa piken e turpit.

----------


## extreme

> Sa shkrime patetike jan keto!
> 
> Me sa di une nese nuk gabohem Kroat ekan perardhjen Ilire! si kurse edhe ne.
> Aj musliman qe thot se eshte shqiptar i vertet  edhe predikon e mbron gjuhen kulturen dhe traditen arabe per mua nuk asht shqiptar por asht k*p*l i turkut.
> Aj musliman qe nuk ua meson fimeve te vet brezat deri aty ku  i perpjek me te paret e tyre  katolik , por mundohet qe te ua imponoj se muslimani eshte prej muslimanit aj nuk asht shqiptar aspak por eshte pjell e keqe e turkut.
> E keso lloj krahasimesh gjinden mjaft se ne shumicen e rasteve akuzoni pa baz dhe ofendoni pa piken e turpit.




ket babai im gjith nje me ka mesuar edhe besoj qe shummica e shqiptarve mund te them mbi 95% ua mesojn pe te njejten gje femijeve te tyre  :buzeqeshje:  , mir po kjo nuk dmth qe te kthehen peresi ne katolik Besimi duhet te jet qeshtje personale jemi ne shekullin 21 dhe besimi masovik nuk ben tiu imponohet as kujt sic po pretendojn misionaret katolik ta bejn me shqiptaret , une shummm respekt te madh kam pasur gjith nje ndaj shqiptarve katolik se kan mbetur nga e kaluara jon mir po ketu ne forum kur i shoh se si sillen kam filluar tua mar inat kur thojn se vetem ata jan shqiptaret e vertet po neve qe nuk kemi kurfar besimi cfar jemi a mos nuk jemi as njerz fare se le mo shqiptar ??? 



on topic kta shqiptart qe qenkan "konvertu" e paskan pranu qe kur spaskan qen musliman ata thjesht veq e paskan ber publik besimin e tyre edhe kjo osht shej e mir se veq kan fillu njerzit mu shpreh te lir sepse ka shumm te till qe ia mbajn vetes si musliman per shkak te mentalitetit te ulet , shpresoj qe te gjith ata ne qka besojn nje dit do te shprehen lirshem .

----------

